
Ask HN: What is the best Covid-19 dashboard? - r0f1
I found some online, but many of them lack some important numbers? Do you know any dashboards that 1) are regulary updated, 2) show the numbers over time, 3) show the rate per 100.000 inhabitants, 4) show the number of people tested?
======
rladd
I like [https://covid19info.live](https://covid19info.live) the best so far.

Unfortunately it doesn't show per 100K or # tested (which I would love to
find, but haven't seen anywhere). The former should be quite easy to do, the
latter appears to not be as easy to get good data for.

Also: made by one hacker!

~~~
rubidium
This has been my go to as well. Having the log scale is invaluable, as you can
get a daily check on if the R value is changing yet (when it drops below a
linear fit). I was excited when China was able to kick it. Looking forward to
other countries doing the same but looks like we’ll have a few weeks of
suffering first.

------
ninetax
To me what's most important to see is the growth rates. Here's what I'm using:
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-
cases/...](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-cases/#cases-
growth-factor) [https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus#cases-of-
covid-19](https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus#cases-of-covid-19)
[https://datagraver.com/case/tracking-the-worldwide-
covid-19-...](https://datagraver.com/case/tracking-the-worldwide-
covid-19-pandemic)

------
aysfrm11
I really like the following visualizations. I arrived at the link from the
Swiss newspaper tagesanzeiger.ch for which the visualizations were prepared I
believe:

[https://public.tableau.com/profile/jonas.nart#!/vizhome/COVI...](https://public.tableau.com/profile/jonas.nart#!/vizhome/COVID19_15844962693420/COVID19-TrendTracker)

~~~
ninetax
Now that is what I'm talking about. Multigraph baby!

------
jdxcode
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/)
is alright

~~~
gentleman11
Why did somebody downvote this? Is the data no good or something?

------
anotheryou
No graphs but maps:

For Germany I recommend:

crowd sourced from local data (faster than official, links to sources):
[http://www.risklayer-explorer.com/event/100/detail](http://www.risklayer-
explorer.com/event/100/detail)

New official from RKI, you can switch between levels of detail in the top
left:
[https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/478220a4c454480e823...](https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/478220a4c454480e823b17327b2bf1d4/page/page_1/)

\---

For the Netherlands: [https://www.rivm.nl/coronavirus-kaart-van-nederland-per-
geme...](https://www.rivm.nl/coronavirus-kaart-van-nederland-per-
gemeente#node-coronavirus-covid-19-meldingen)

\---

For the World (finer than just countries, with links to sources):
[http://www.risklayer-explorer.com/event/6/detail](http://www.risklayer-
explorer.com/event/6/detail)

------
amai
For Germany this one is the fastest and most reliable:

\- [https://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/corona-virus-karte-
infektio...](https://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/corona-virus-karte-infektionen-
deutschland-weltweit/)

Second best is:

\- [https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-03/coronavirus-
de...](https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-03/coronavirus-deutschland-
infektionen-faelle-verbreitung-epidemie-karte)

Also good are these charts:

\-
[https://blog.datawrapper.de/coronaviruscharts/](https://blog.datawrapper.de/coronaviruscharts/)

But the ultimate list can be found at

\-
[https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/154808/covid-19-v...](https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/154808/covid-19-virus-
day-by-day-chart)

------
seektable
[http://covid-19.seektable.com/](http://covid-19.seektable.com/) \- it lacks
the rate per 100k, but data source is trusted (JHU) and refreshed daily.

~~~
karmakaze
I like being able to see new daily cases in line (not cumulative) chart. I
couldn't figure out how to choose which countries are displayed. Numerically
large ones make the shapes of newly growing ones hard to see.

Edit: that was easy--comma separated country names in the 'Filter:' box

~~~
seektable
Also you can choose concrete country in "Params" tab (this is row-level
filter). One more useful parameter is "Case Type" which allows you to switch
"Cases" measure between Confirmed/Deaths/Active/Recovered (this switch because
of undelying CSV dataset specifics where each row is only for one "Case
Type").

------
karmakaze
I don't know how it fares with others but I was told about
[https://outbreak.cc/](https://outbreak.cc/) which has lots of charts (and
some headlines).

You can also use
[https://outbreak.cc/canada.html](https://outbreak.cc/canada.html), etc for
some countries.

The stat I'm most interested in is daily new cases with fine granularity and
for regions. I can't think of a clearer indicator of how well we're dealing
with containing it.

------
learn4ever
I like the local tracking in the US with this one:
[https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com/en](https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com/en)

------
scrollaway
I really like [https://www.covidly.com/](https://www.covidly.com/).

The people behind [https://covid19.fyi/](https://covid19.fyi/) have been open-
sourcing it ([http://github.com/COVID19-OSS/](http://github.com/COVID19-OSS/)
\- I'm a contributor), and it's also pretty solid, although lagging behind
right now.

------
boogheta
Here's my contribution to allow simple comparisons using series and small
multiples, and to automatically shift curves with a calculated delay:
[https://boogheta.github.io/coronavirus-
countries/](https://boogheta.github.io/coronavirus-countries/)

------
rediahila
[https://coronastats.co/](https://coronastats.co/) all the way

~~~
gentleman11
Seconded: the colours and styling are a little tacky, but the UX is great and
it’s easy to get to the graphs to see rates of growth. It is lacking total
deaths graphs though

------
dohno
[https://www.bing.com/covid](https://www.bing.com/covid)

------
tsomctl
Not the best, don't know if it meets all your requirements, but I've been
watching
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_coronavirus_pandemic_in_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_coronavirus_pandemic_in_the_United_States)

------
duffpkg
I prefer more of a news feed, the purely numeric view misses a lot of context
in terms of what is going on and many countries numbers are clearly
disconnected from realty or total fiction.
[https://coronadaily.com](https://coronadaily.com)

------
jakeogh
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
r0f1
I recently saw [https://covid.bio/](https://covid.bio/), which does not
fulfill all requirements but is still pretty helpful.

~~~
nodesocket
Big fan of [https://covid.bio/us](https://covid.bio/us), but the data seems to
be delayed compared to others. Last updated last night at 7:40pm.

------
achimd
[https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html](https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html)
(at least showing your #1 and #2)

------
nethi
[https://nextstrain.org/ncov](https://nextstrain.org/ncov) tracks genomic
epidemiology

------
sk7
[https://studylib.net/coronavirus](https://studylib.net/coronavirus)

------
strikelaserclaw
[https://coronastats.co/](https://coronastats.co/)

------
rrggrr
www.covidauthority.com

Unconventional, but very useful.

------
fvv
Covid-stats.com

